# Hong Kong Style Hand Planes



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone ever used a Hong Kong Style hand plane (e.g. http://mujingfang.com/eng/itemdetai...'Hong+Kong-Style+High+Angle+Smoothing+Planes'). They seem to all have these dowel-like handles running through them and I'm curious what the correct technique is to use them?

Also, what might be the advantages/disadvantages of these planes compared to other block planes.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I've nevewr used them, but I think they are pulled, not pushed


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

That would eplain the two handles on either side of the plane. It's made out of rosewood too. If it's cheap, mght be something to buy and mod with better blade?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I saw an article comparing eastern and western techniques while flipping through magazines at the bookstore last week...just don't remember which magazine it was.....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

jaxonquad said:


> I saw an article comparing eastern and western techniques while flipping through magazines at the bookstore last week...just don't remember which magazine it was.....


I think it was woodworkers journal


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Lee Valley has some for sale - a pair of them for $50. 
From what I can tell they can be pushed or pulled. 

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=46320&cat=1,41182,46334

There is a Japanese plane in the shop that I'm taking a class in and its an awesome plane to use but an absolute pain to get the blade set correctly.


----------



## Brian Kent (Jul 16, 2011)

*I use them and love them*

Yes, they can be pulled, but I remove the handles and push. They are the only low priced hand planes that I consider useable, except for older rehabs.

The most excellent are the high angle Mujingfangs. I bought one because of Lyn Mangiameli's High Angle Smoothing Plane Comparison. The blade is outstanding. This plane will smooth hard, complex grained wood that most of my smoothers cannot handle. Lee Valley sells it 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=50251&cat=1,230,41182,41187 
and so does Japan Woodworker
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=98.107.2155&dept_id=13602

I have also tried their little high angle block planes, a smoother and a Jack plane. All work well for a low price. All excellent blades.

I recommend against the Rosewood 1" Rabbet plane. It just does not work.

My smoothing planes for comparison are old Stanley, #3 & #4, a home-made A13 style infill (which works the best), some Krenov-style planes, and an Anant that after much hard work and refining, actually does a half-way decent job. But only half-way.


----------

